# Less than 22 hours left in the photo contest--rule change



## MesquiteMan (Feb 12, 2009)

Folks, 

The photo contest ends Thursday night at 11:59 Central Time.  You have less than 22 hours to get your photos e-mailed to me for the contest!

Currently, I have about 25 photos spread out over 4 categories so your odds are pretty darn good!

One rule change to get better participation...I will accept any photos that have not been posted on IAP regardless of when they were taken!
 
So, get those photos sent in and win some prizes.  The Creative Use of the IAP logo category only has 2 entries so far and all from the same person!  The Shop/Shop life category is not much more crowded.

Remeber, you are allowed to edit as much as you want in the Creative use of the IAP logo as well as artistic/creative category.  So get that photoshop fired up and submit something!


----------

